# Floyd age 11months



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Here is a recent picture of Floyd aged 11 months, he is a big boy!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

He is a beauty..............what make is he ? sorry breed LOL I like his curly coat.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Awww, all grown up...nearly!
When will he stop growing Carol?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Not bad for a small orse!

He is a curly coated retriever - he gonna fetch carol one of these days hump her back home on his back!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

He is as the most delightful greeni says a Curly Coated Retriever and not as Dabs says a labradoodlepoodle!!

Hezza am hoping he is now fully grown although he will fill out a wee bit.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

He looks really calm...........a gentle giant.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Yeah they are very calm dogs, can be quite aloof really a sort of one family dog. Although he will 'put up' with a wee pat!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

He is gorgeous Carol thats a lovely coat he has. :wink:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, Hello Big Boy! Glad to see no lingering evidence of the purple balls!!


Ca


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Aaaaww! He does look a handsome chappie. How is he getting on in the show ring?
Lesley


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

patnles said:


> Aaaaww! He does look a handsome chappie. How is he getting on in the show ring?
> Lesley


Hi Lesley, not had him out for a few months due to Gavins dads heart attack and subsequent triple bypass. The last show he was entered he got 3rd in one class and second in the other. He got a third at his first show but there was no puppy class at that one so best he could get really. he has qualified for Crufts though.
Next show is Gundog Breeds at Ingliston on 14th November.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Not bad for a small orse!
> 
> He is a curly coated retriever - he gonna fetch carol one of these days hump her back home on his back!
> 
> Greenie :lol:


greenie pleeease, mind the language! :lol: 
simon


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Does his coat cast?


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> patnles said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaaww! He does look a handsome chappie. How is he getting on in the show ring?
> ...


Floyd has done well then. I hope he does you proud on the 14th and maybe I'll go see him at crufts. 
I hope Gavins Dad is well on the mend now.
Lesley


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

urgh? what did I say?

Oh Carol will be one of those trotting women with a big hairy mutt on end of small wire who will be strolling along and she be all red and puffy and panty.

She needs to wear a green jumper, green skirt and shoes with bright red tights and voila she be a gnome!

Greenie

PS am trying to lighten mood as twitter post has gone ballistic!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Greenie please stop giving away the details of my christmas night out outfit!! That was supposed to be a surprise.


Hezza he doesn't cast as such, moults twice a year though.


----------

